# مواقع المجلات العلمية مع كلمات الدخول أليها ...



## مهندس المحبة (6 مايو 2009)

لا يخفى على احد من المشتغلين بالبحث العلمى فى العالم العربى ان الحصول على الابحاث الكاملة من المجلات العلمية امر شاق و مكلف جدا خاصا فى ظل تدنى تكاليف البحث العلمى المخصصة من الحكومات و لذلك يعجز كثير منا فى الحصول على احدث الابحاث التى يحتاجها لذلك اضع بين ايديكم للفائدة بعض المواقع و كلمات السر للدخول اليها عسى ان يستفيد منها كل طالب علم

و اتمنى ان لا يبخل احد بوضع ما يعرف من كلمات سر و مواقع تفيد الاخوة جميعا ...



وصلة الموقع

http://www.blackwell-synergy.com

بيانات الدخول
اسم المستخدم:belarus1
كلمة السر:INTAS1


googleScholar
وصلة الموقع

http://library.troy.edu:2048/login

بيانات الدخول
اسم المستخدم: dixon
كلمة السر:1028260

وصلة الموقع

http://remote.baruch.cuny.edu/login

بيانات الدخول
كود الدخول: 21716122051812

وصلة الموقع

http://ezproxy.uaeu.ac.ae/login

بيانات الدخول
اسم المستخدم: m.almansouri
كلمة السرassword

وصلة الموقع

http://www.alkhazindar.com.sa/onlinejournals/first.asp

بيانات الدخول
اسم المستخدم: kingsaud
كلمة السر:univlibrary

وصلة الموقع

http://www.statref.com

بيانات الدخول
اسم المستخدم: newyork
كلمة السر:metro

وصلة الموقع

http://proquest.umi.com/pqdweb

بيانات الدخول
اسم المستخدم:WD3H6VC3JV
كلمة السر:welcome

وصلة الموقع

http://ezproxy.nwtc.edu:2048/login

بيانات الدخول
اسم المستخدم: -------------------------
كلمة السر:20000143


وصلة الموقع

http://library.cortland.edu/off_campus_login.asp

بيانات الدخول
رقم الدخول: c00124678


وصلة الموقع

http://www.williamwoods.edu:2048/login

بيانات الدخول
اسم المستخدم: testuser
كلمة السر: testpass


وصلة الموقع

http://avoserv.library.fordham.edu/menu

بيانات الدخول
اسم المستخدم: viladesau
كلمة السر: olssolss

وصلة الموقع

http://ezproxy.matcmadison.edu/login

بيانات الدخول
اسم المستخدم: BGolay
كلمة السر: what123


وصلة الموقع

http://databases.poly.edu/login

بيانات الدخول
اسم المستخدم: ngan
كلمة السر: 0328137
__________________


لقد تم نقل الموضوع للفائدة المهمة ......​

أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ............


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (6 مايو 2009)

دائما اتبدع ، شكرا جزيلا ياوردة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 مايو 2009)

كل الهلا فيك وشكرا على المرور ........


----------



## REACTOR (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ............و جزيتم خيرا

يبدو انة قد تم تغييرها


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المرور ومنورين ..........


----------



## azizi_1 (8 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخي ولكن للأسف معظمها لا تعمل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور ...........


----------



## alchemist (11 مايو 2009)

thank you very very much.. that is great


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 مايو 2009)

u r welcome my brother in any time


----------



## دى ماركو (29 مايو 2009)

{وقل إعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون }


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .................


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييياوردة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وكل الهلا فيك ..............


----------



## ali_yasseen (31 مايو 2009)

الله عليك ... تسلم اديك ...
مجهود رائع مشكور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 مايو 2009)

كل الهلا وشكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## atyeh georjes (2 يونيو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم .


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 يونيو 2009)

أهلا ووسهلا وشكرا على المرور ..........


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (3 يونيو 2009)

تسلمين ياوردة وعاشت الايادي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ................


----------



## 66عدنان66 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ــ
ماشاء الله ،،،،،،،،موضوع مرة حلو ومهم 
بارك الله فيك ،،،
وزادك علماً


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور ولكن معضمها لا يعمل


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

يا اخي والله تعجز الكلمات عن شكر ما قدمتموه وما تقدموه
ولا يسعنا الا شكركم والدعاء لكم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

يمكن الدخول الى موقع جامعة البعث او جامعة دمشق ومنها الدخول الى المجلات العلمية ومنها Science direct


----------



## goran-che.eng (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## goran-che.eng (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الخير الوفير


----------



## وليد23 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

Brka allahou fik wa mchkour 3la had aljhd aljbar in amkan passworks 2009/2010


----------

